# Probleme Barre De Recherche Safari



## charleszel (1 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour , depuis quelque temps ma barre de recherche en haut de la page safari est inutilisable en effet quand j'essai de taper quelque chose et que j'appui sur enter rien ne se passe .. 
En appuyant sur la petite loupe je vois que google a disparu et laisser place a Nation (accompagner de Yahoo qui était déjà la avant) qui c'était installer sur mon mac après une installation de logiciels . 
J'ai tout de suite supprimer de manière propre avec appcleaner mais Nation persiste même si il n'apparait plus dans le spotlight . 
le comble est que meme faire en cochant Yahoo ou Nation et appuyer sur enter rien ne se passe. 
Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider car c'est tres génant et je suis obliger de réouvrir a chaque fois une page pour faire une recherche . Merci.  
ps : je suis sous Mavericks


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2014)

charleszel a dit:


> Bonjour , depuis quelque temps ma barre de recherche en haut de la page safari est inutilisable en effet quand j'essai de taper quelque chose et que j'appui sur enter rien ne se passe ..
> En appuyant sur la petite loupe je vois que google a disparu et laisser place a Nation (accompagner de Yahoo qui était déjà la avant) qui c'était installer sur mon mac après une installation de logiciels .
> J'ai tout de suite supprimer de manière propre avec *appcleaner* mais Nation persiste même si il n'apparait plus dans le spotlight .
> le comble est que meme faire en cochant Yahoo ou Nation et appuyer sur enter rien ne se passe.
> ...



Déjà, ce logiciel tu l'oublies, utilise la fonction Recherche du forum et tu vas vite comprendre.

Ensuite, dans Safari/Préférences/Extensions il y a quoi d'installé ?


----------



## charleszel (1 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà, ce logiciel tu l'oublies, utilise la fonction Recherche du forum et tu vas vite comprendre.
> 
> Ensuite, dans Safari/Préférences/Extensions il y a quoi d'installé ?



J'ai juste Adblock mais ce n'est pas a cause de lui car je l'ai depuis peu .


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2014)

charleszel a dit:


> J'ai juste Adblock mais ce n'est pas a cause de lui car je l'ai depuis peu .



Installé après le problème ?

Sinon, dans Safari/Réinitialiser Safari... sélectionne tout et clic sur Réinitialiser.


----------



## charleszel (1 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Installé après le problème ?
> 
> Sinon, dans Safari/Réinitialiser Safari... sélectionne tout et clic sur Réinitialiser.



déja fait et je viens de le refaire mais le problemes persiste .. merci quand meme pour ton aide


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2014)

reiniatilser par le menu peut marcher ou pas
parfois il faut virer des fichiers soi même

comme tu ne dis pas si ce fut fait
tester Safari sur une autre session
(soit neuve , soit invité)


----------



## charleszel (1 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> reiniatilser par le menu peut marcher ou pas
> parfois il faut virer des fichiers soi même
> 
> comme tu ne dis pas si ce fut fait
> ...



j'ai tester sur une autre session et le probleme persiste encore


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2014)

donc c'est sans doute un effet conjugué de " nation" ( une saloperie choppée par une action précédente inconnue)
 et d'appcleaner

faudrait fouiner ce que nation modifie pour corriger
ou
plus simple , réinstaller un OS propre
(d'autant qu'appcleaner a peut etre fait des dégats non encore détectés)


----------



## charleszel (2 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> donc c'est sans doute un effet conjugué de " nation" ( une saloperie choppée par une action précédente inconnue)
> et d'appcleaner
> 
> faudrait fouiner ce que nation modifie pour corriger
> ...



j'ai rechercher sur internet ce qu'etait "nation" il s'agit d'un espece de virus ou je saias pas trop quoi qui persiste chez de nombreuse personne ..
pourquoi appcleaner est néfaste pour mon mac ? 
et quand tu parle de réinstaller c'est a dire car je ne veux pas me retrouver avec plus aucun de mes logiciels ..
ca m'enerve desfois cette barre de recherche se remet sur google et oublie nation et quand je relance safari nation revient de plus belle


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2014)

reinstaller l'OS ne fait QUE reinstaller l'OS , sans RIEN toucher d'autre

CMD R / reinstaller OSX

edit
quant à appcleaner 
faire une recherche , et tu verras le nombre de fils  sur demande d'aide suite à dégats divers

une application ne se desinstalle QUE via la méthode indiquée par son développeur


----------



## charleszel (2 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> reinstaller l'OS ne fait QUE reinstaller l'OS , sans RIEN toucher d'autre
> 
> CMD R / reinstaller OSX
> 
> ...



d'accord merci beaucoup pour tes conseils , juste quand je fais  cmd + r rien ne se passe ..


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2014)

j'ai pas dit CMD+R , mais CMD R ( 2 touches)


----------



## charleszel (2 Septembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'ai pas dit CMD+R , mais CMD R ( 2 touches)



cela me demande juste si jeux actualiser ma page safari :hein:


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2014)

charleszel a dit:


> cela me demande juste si jeux actualiser ma page safari :hein:



Normal tu es sous Safari, un peu de bon sens et réfléchis. Comment peux-tu faire une réinstallation de OS X sous Safari ?

Allez, redémarre et après le bong maintiens les touches cmd R, et oh miracle, tu vas pouvoir faire la réinstallation sans perdre tes logiciels installés.


----------



## charleszel (2 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Normal tu es sous Safari, un peu de bon sens et réfléchis. Comment peux-tu faire une réinstallation de OS X sous Safari ?
> 
> Allez, redémarre et après le bong maintiens les touches cmd R, et oh miracle, tu vas pouvoir faire la réinstallation sans perdre tes logiciels installés.



d'accord desoler je ne m'y connais pas encore tres bien , je vais faire ce que tu dis a mon prochain démarrage j'espere que ça va marcher


----------

